

Surprising Insights From HubSpot's $35M Mezzanine Round - tdrnd
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/91669/Surprising-Insights-From-HubSpot-s-35M-Mezzanine-Round.aspx

======
antr
It's good to see that startups that are generating revenues and solid profits
can have access to this type of financing, resulting in no/little dilution
compared to VC funding (like all mezz funds I guess HS has had to issue
warrants). I'm curious to know the cash vs PIK component/terms of this
instrument.

The mezzanine market is huge (but not as big as it used to be in 06-07) and a
great bridge-to-equity instrument if an IPO is a viable option. Kudos to
HubSpot.

